# Roasted Chicken Thighs/Legs - any good recipes?



## smr00 (Jun 26, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had any good recipes for making chicken thighs/legs. I have tasted this before at various places and am wondering how to make it. The chicken surface is roasted, slightly browned and crispy in texture (no breadcrumbs however) with many spices added to it that give it a dynamic spicyish taste (maybe chillipepper and a bunch of other spices). The inside is juicy and tender. It seems like it should be easy enough to make but I am unsure of the spices and don't know how to obtain the crispy surface texture while maintaining the inside juiciness...


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for but it's juicy, crispy and tasty. 
You can adapt the recipe to your taste, but i would not suggest using too many herbs and spices, or you will get a confusion of flavors. 

Take the chicken thighs (and legs fi you like) and marinate for a couple of hours with
lemon juice
marjoram (fresh if you can get it)
a little fresh sage (much more marjoram than sage)
a couple of smashed garlic cloves
ground pepper
crushed coriander seeds (NOT leaves)
(then, of course, add the spices you like, hot pepper if you like it, but beware of not putting too many flavors in)
yoghurt

squeeze the lemon over the chicken first, then rub the herbs on the chicken, then smother it all in yoghurt. Let it sit in the frige a couple of hours

Remove from frige. Don;t remove the yoghurt. 
Just salt the chicken. take a LOW-SIDED roasting pan or baking pan (no more than 1 inch high, or it will produce steam. Lay a sheet of parchment paper on it so the chicken doesn;t stick.
Light the oven to 450 F
lay the pan directly on the floor of the oven.
cook till browned on one side, then turn and cook the other side. 
they come crispy, crunchy, no breading or flour, but the yoghurt seems to help. and juicy. 
check that they;re cooked inside by piercing the thick part of a thigh near the bone with a thin knife, hold a second inside the meat, then touch your upper lip with it. if it;s hot, and no pink juice comes out, it;s cooked.


----------

